# What is your absolute favorite juice?



## CashKat88 (16/1/20)

When I started vaping I strictly only used Fruity flavours with ice and have been so against dessert or other flavours besides fruity but recently i started vaping some dessert flavours, also used some milkshake flavours and I even enjoyed some tobacco flavours too and really enjoyed them, so i created this thread to find out people's favorite flavours so i can broaden my Flavour horizons..... BTW my Favorite flavour of all time is Emissary Elixirs Tempest Ice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (16/1/20)

Depends on the atty and build/ wattage.. these are pretty much the only juices i've ever bothered to buy more than twice.

Vapreme - Liquid Crystal
Emissary - Pure Red
Wiener Vape Co - Panama
JuiceMan - Unicorn Frappe
VGMaster - Custardy
Wiener Vape Co - Good Boy Oak Aged
Joose e Liqz - Flip N Ice
Emissary - Pure Green
Nostalgia - Token
Cloudworx - Game Changer
Vgod - Cubano
Beard - #32

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/20)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CashKat88 (16/1/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Depends on the atty and build/ wattage.. these are pretty much the only juices i've ever bothered to buy more than twice.
> 
> Vapreme - Liquid Crystal
> Emissary - Pure Red
> ...



Some great juices there, i've tried the the pure red and green, love the pure green... there is a new pure blue out i have not yet tried because it's out of stock everywhere, VGod cubano is great too, have not tried any of the others yet... gonna put Panama, unicorn Frappe and flip n ice on my list from here to try out.... Out of all those juices which have you enjoyed the most that you use on multiple builds?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (16/1/20)

ARYANTO said:


>



I've heard of Taviro before probably from this forum, where do you get it from? Tobacco and custard are great together like the VGod Cubano, i've tried trap queen which i did enjoy though i do enjoy the cushman series more, What flavour is that bottle with a 1 on it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (16/1/20)

IT WAS LOVE AT FIRST VAPE. 2.5 YEARS LATER AND LOVE STILL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88 (16/1/20)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> IT WAS LOVE AT FIRST VAPE. 2.5 YEARS LATER AND LOVE STILL



That Looks like a Candy Lovers dream  Where do you buy this juice from?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (16/1/20)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> IT WAS LOVE AT FIRST VAPE. 2.5 YEARS LATER AND LOVE STILL



I mixed the one shot of this, just a bit stronger than recommended. Really great at low wattage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (16/1/20)

Ok so first off, i dont buy much juice....perhaps one bottle in two months or so as i mostly DIY or vape the the one shots i review but my ultimate favorite is a good mango. 

So if i had to choose from what i would buy again or have bought more than once i have the following list:

Nasty - Cushman Banana Mango
GBOM N Dulge - Mango Cardinal
Fresh Eliquid - Iced Mango
Milc - ZEWB Biscuits
Joose-Eliquids - SNLV MTL 
TKO/Oneoz - 18 Karat 
Vapour Mountain - Juniper Gin
Vapour Mountain - Red Pill

Im very full of @#$% when it comes to juices, flavors ect which is why i prefer DIY and usually stick to recipes i have made or found that i love.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (16/1/20)

miss daisy
The hacked ones were used for drip irrigation.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/20)

CashKat88 said:


> I've heard of Taviro before probably from this forum, where do you get it from? Tobacco and custard are great together like the VGod Cubano, i've tried trap queen which i did enjoy though i do enjoy the cushman series more, What flavour is that bottle with a 1 on it?


That's from OUPA/RUDE RUDI - Vaper mountain , Bar one , choc and toffee tried it at VC'19 and got hooked , Taviro is available all over , got mine from Lung Candy in Norwood JHB.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/20)

StompieZA said:


> Ok so first off, i dont buy much juice....perhaps one bottle in two months or so as i mostly DIY or vape the the one shots i review but my ultimate favorite is a good mango.
> 
> So if i had to choose from what i would buy again or have bought more than once i have the following list:
> 
> ...


Milc - ZEWB Biscuits Another one that's absolutely fab , vaped at work and everyone started sniffing the air

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (16/1/20)

StompieZA said:


> Ok so first off, i dont buy much juice....perhaps one bottle in two months or so as i mostly DIY or vape the the one shots i review but my ultimate favorite is a good mango.
> 
> So if i had to choose from what i would buy again or have bought more than once i have the following list:
> 
> ...



The Cushman is the best mango i've had but i've recently had the mango from Sirvape called fruice and that was very close, awesome mango, i also DIY my juice quite a bit myself but i find that i get into a pattern with what i vape and i like to explore new things so i occasionally buy juice, im building up a list from this thread on what to try, so from your list i'm gonna try out Gbom mango cardinal, 18 karat, juniper gin and Red pill.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CashKat88 (16/1/20)

ARYANTO said:


> That's from OUPA/RUDE RUDI - Vaper mountain , Bar one , choc and toffee tried it at VC'19 and got hooked , Taviro is available all over , got mine from Lung Candy in Norwood JHB.



Awesome gonna def Try them out, bar one seems interesting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (16/1/20)

blujeenz said:


> miss daisy
> The hacked ones were used for drip irrigation.
> View attachment 187675


Hahaha, you've been trough quite a lot of that particular juice, definitely gotta try it out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (16/1/20)

CashKat88 said:


> The Cushman is the best mango i've had but i've recently had the mango from Sirvape called fruice and that was very close, awesome mango, i also DIY my juice quite a bit myself but i find that i get into a pattern with what i vape and i like to explore new things so i occasionally buy juice, im building up a list from this thread on what to try, so from your list i'm gonna try out Gbom mango cardinal, 18 karat, juniper gin and Red pill.



I have my own mango recipe that comes very very close to Cushman which is something that i make and stock up for me and the wife monthly. But recently tried the Mango freeze one shot from Flavorworld and must say its really good but missing the banana is the only issue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DysectorZA (16/1/20)

My one all time favourite juice I've found is GBOM Marilyn Conspiracy - A Touch of Venetian brilliance, light airy toasted almond Macaroon shells filled with a generous helping of raspberry and Apple butter cream.

I've bought 7 bottles already. It's my go-to juice that I just love vaping over and over again. I can't get enough of it.

If only it came in 120ml bottles as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88 (16/1/20)

StompieZA said:


> I have my own mango recipe that comes very very close to Cushman which is something that i make and stock up for me and the wife monthly. But recently tried the Mango freeze one shot from Flavorworld and must say its really good but missing the banana is the only issue.



I actually bought the cloud burst mango one shot and it arrived today so i'm gonna make it tonight, smells amazing, hope its good, would you mind sharing that cushman recipe you made? , would love to try it out, cushman banana is my fav one in the series

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## CashKat88 (16/1/20)

DysectorZA said:


> My one all time favourite juice I've found is GBOM Marilyn Conspiracy - A Touch of Venetian brilliance, light airy toasted almond Macaroon shells filled with a generous helping of raspberry and Apple butter cream.
> 
> I've bought 7 bottles already. It's my go-to juice that I just love vaping over and over again. I can't get enough of it.
> 
> If only it came in 120ml bottles as well.


I have tried this out, its great but i can't use it for a all day vape, its pretty sweet, this is great on occasion and actually pairs nicely with a good fresh brew of coffee


----------



## CashKat88 (16/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 187684


Of course uncle @Rob Fisher, i know this is your go-to juice, can you believe i haven't tried this yet? gotta get myself a bottle of this soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marechal (16/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 187684


Totally agree with this one,.......gone through 34 bottles of E-Z Shots last I counted .......only wish @Oupa would do the XXX in One Shots  (could not find a begging emoji)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## CashKat88 (16/1/20)

Marechal said:


> Totally agree with this one,.......gone through 34 bottles of E-Z Shots last I counted .......only wish @Oupa would do the XXX in One Shots  (could not find a begging emoji)


Oh totally forgot i can get this in one shot format, definitely gonna order some of that.


----------



## Marechal (16/1/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Oh totally forgot i can get this in one shot format, definitely gonna order some of that.


Totally worth it, a premium juice at affordable price and if you do the mixing right, you will honestly not taste a difference.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707 (16/1/20)

Marechal said:


> Totally agree with this one,.......gone through 34 bottles of E-Z Shots last I counted .......only wish @Oupa would do the XXX in One Shots  (could not find a begging emoji)



I am with you on the XXX One Shot.... would be a winner!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/20)

I think we need @Hooked to give some input here ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/20)

This used to be a firm favourite BUT it's discontinued ...
seems like https://thevapestudio.co.za/products/dala-lemon-meringue-60ml still got some , but I have moved on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)

I have a thing for NCV trinity and Gbom moondrops on ice, @Rude Rudi 's Morning Glory but my ultimate is Twisp Tobacco#1 MTL

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (16/1/20)

Love this thread @CashKat88

The different flavours is what makes vaping so amazing for me. I love the excitement of trying out new flavours. Early on in my vaping I tried so many flavours and have been slacking on that front the past two years or so.

Here are my ADVs permanently loaded in my regular setups
Witcher’s Brew - Blackbird (diluted)
Vapour Mountain - Berry Blaze (with menthol added) - for the little evod
Vapour Mountain - Strawberry ( with menthol and diluted)
Vapour Mountain - Strawberry blended with a bit of Paulies Guava
Heathers Heavenly Vapes - Huntsman
Joose-E-Liqz - Havana Nightz
Wiener Vape Co - Panama
Vape King - PomCool

There are a few others but those are the most frequently used ones the past two years or so.

For me it’s mostly fruity menthols and tobaccos but I am starting to enjoy desserts more the past year or two.

Blackbird, Huntsman and Havana Nightz are tobaccoes. Huntsman is hardcore, plain tobacco taste, but strong. A bit grassy. Havana and Blackbird are more fusions of tobacco with something sweet. I enjoy all of them immensely.

My Vapour Mountain blends are fine tuned for the devices they are in. I add menthol to make them more icy. Panama is just a class juice with a gorgeous fruity ice taste, am busy testing adding menthol to it, lol. PomCool is a raspberry tasting (to me) icy juice and I like it a lot. Fairly simple but works beautifully, especially for me in the disposable Mystique tank. Vaped it all the way through VapeCon 2019 and it delivered.

One thing I can say is that we have amazing talent locally for juicemaking. No shortage on that front whatsoever,

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (16/1/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Depends on the atty and build/ wattage.. these are pretty much the only juices i've ever bothered to buy more than twice.
> 
> Vapreme - Liquid Crystal
> Emissary - Pure Red
> ...



A big plus one on Panama, love that
Still want to try a few others on that list, thanks @M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/1/20)

ARYANTO said:


>



Yeah @ARYANTO , big plus one on Wieners Taviro - man that’s a class juice!
I need to load some up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/1/20)

I love this juice and it is my no 1 choice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 187744
> 
> I love this juice and it is my no 1 choice


I still need to try this. They don't stock it anywhere I have been to. Maybe I should try at HQ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix (17/1/20)

Above two are alway within arms reach. My remaining tanks filled with diy recipes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/20)

Resistance said:


> I still need to try this. They don't stock it anywhere I have been to. Maybe I should try at HQ.


@Resistance you and @hot.chillie35 should pop in at the next Cape Town vape meet and then you can gladly try it out, I always have stock

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/1/20)

After having avoided tobaccos like the plague for a long time, I stumbled upon the Pied Piper range of tobaccos from the tobacco master @GSM500 and I vape this just about all the time now. We were chatting in one of our private groups last night and posed the question of which mod, atty and juice we would pick if we were only allowed one of each. And this is my pick 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/1/20)

Anyone want to hazard a guess?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## CashKat88 (17/1/20)

Silver said:


> Love this thread @CashKat88
> 
> The different flavours is what makes vaping so amazing for me. I love the excitement of trying out new flavours. Early on in my vaping I tried so many flavours and have been slacking on that front the past two years or so.
> 
> ...



Awesome Selection and i love the way you tweak juices to make them more the way you like it, Im going to start doing that, i have a lot of juices at home that are too sweet so im gonna dilute them and maybe they will be more enjoyable.
Im definitely going to try out havana nights, looks like a real winner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CashKat88 (17/1/20)

Asterix said:


> View attachment 187746
> View attachment 187747
> 
> 
> Above two are alway within arms reach. My remaining tanks filled with diy recipes.


Definitely need to try Red pill, that tobacco one looks great, where do you get that from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (17/1/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 187744
> 
> I love this juice and it is my no 1 choice


Never once crossed my mind to try twisp juices because there is such a massive selection at vape stores but i'll definitely give this one a shot, also there is a twist stand in every mall, should be easy to find

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88 (17/1/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> After having avoided tobaccos like the plague for a long time, I stumbled upon the Pied Piper range of tobaccos from the tobacco master @GSM500 and I vape this just about all the time now. We were chatting in one of our private groups last night and posed the question of which mod, atty and juice we would pick if we were only allowed one of each. And this is my pick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm Definitely interested in trying out some more tobacco flavours., looks like a winner and i love that setup, Beautiful

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (17/1/20)

ARYANTO said:


> I think we need @Hooked to give some input here ?



@ARYANTO I didn't reply to this thread because I don't really have a favourite *juice, *but my favourite flavour * profile* is ... can you guess?  Coffee ... what else?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Asterix (17/1/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Definitely need to try Red pill, that tobacco one looks great, where do you get that from?



The Dark Bean? Available at Vape King, Vaperite and others, but normally only in 3mg. Vape Junction seems to always have 6mg, and at a decent price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (17/1/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Anyone want to hazard a guess?
> View attachment 187758


If I had to take a guess.....i think... um... Cubano.....wait no...um....Taviro

I definitely need to get this soon to try out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CashKat88 (17/1/20)

Asterix said:


> The Dark Bean? Available at Vape King, Vaperite and others, but normally only in 3mg. Vape Junction seems to always have 6mg, and at a decent price.


Looks great, never really had a coffee vape juice, 3mg is perfect


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Anyone want to hazard a guess?
> View attachment 187758



I think you are the winner of this competition. You deserve a medal for obsessive compulsive juice disorder.(as a good thing)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SparkySA (17/1/20)

Yeah I'm with @StompieZA I prefer the DIY route

The issue is I have a specific taste, I'm into the cereal typ of juice with a throat hit so it's hard to find good cereal juice worth buying

Smok stand in keywest had an amazing cinimon doughnut that I just loved and bought those by the bottles but they ended that mix. So sad about that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88 (17/1/20)

SparkySA said:


> Yeah I'm with @StompieZA I prefer the DIY route
> 
> The issue is I have a specific taste, I'm into the cereal typ of juice with a throat hit so it's hard to find good cereal juice worth buying
> 
> Smok stand in keywest had an amazing cinimon doughnut that I just loved and bought those by the bottles but they ended that mix. So sad about that


Yeah I agree, DIY is the only way to get exactly what you want, granted there is a lot of tinkering here and there to get it perfect but once you do... Delicious 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/1/20)

Resistance said:


> I think you are the winner of this competition. You deserve a medal for obsessive compulsive juice disorder.(as a good thing)



Obsessive? Me? Never!

Also me:


Freya, one of our doggo's, guarding my precious nectar in the top right corner.
*Disclaimer: No horses or dogs vaped during the capturing of these images. *

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CashKat88 (20/1/20)

*Flavour Hunt 2020*
1. Pure Red – R170 (Lung Candy)
2. Pure Blue – R170 (Lung Candy)
3. Panama – R220 (Lung Candy)
4. Taviro – R220 (Lung Candy)
5. Moondrops on ice – R240 (Lung candy)
6. Havana Night – R180 (Lung Candy)
7. Unicorn Frappe – R360 (Sir Vape)
8. Flip N Ice – R250 (Sir Vape)
9. VM 1 – R210 (Sir Vape)
10. Gbom Mango Cardinal – R252 (Sir Vape)
11. 18 Karat – R230 (Sir Vape)
12. VM Juniper Gin – R210 (Sir Vape)
13. VM Red Pill EZ Shot – R150 (Boss Vape)
14. Dark Bean Espresso – R220 (Vaperite)
15. Pied Piper Arabian Nights – R220 (Vape Den)

So Based on all your Input on this thread, These are the juices im gonna try out this year.
Any thought or opinions?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DysectorZA (20/1/20)

CashKat88 said:


> *Flavour Hunt 2020*
> 7. Unicorn Frappe – R360 (Sir Vape)



BTW, I bought a bottle of Unicorn Frappe at the beginning of December from Vape Cartel for R240 (It's R320 now). I've tried it once, and it's not my cup of tea. I'll give it another try again this week with new coils and cotton, but my taste buds did not like it that much. I think I saw Frappe and thought of a light coffee taste, but I didn't get much coffee from my vape. I'll try again, but from what I recall, it was quite a strange taste that I couldn't quite figure out.

Also got Vapour Mountain ONE that I'm not keen on and has not hit the right notes with me.

So I am thinking of selling both bottles on the forums soon. Unicorn Frappe is a 100ml bottle, which I have probably used around 5ml of. Vapour Mountain ONE is a 60ml bottle which I might have used under 10ml of. Not sure if you might be interested in either?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88 (20/1/20)

DysectorZA said:


> BTW, I bought a bottle of Unicorn Frappe at the beginning of December from Vape Cartel for R240 (It's R320 now). I've tried it once, and it's not my cup of tea. I'll give it another try again this week with new coils and cotton, but my taste buds did not like it that much. I think I saw Frappe and thought of a light coffee taste, but I didn't get much coffee from my vape. I'll try again, but from what I recall, it was quite a strange taste that I couldn't quite figure out.
> 
> Also got Vapour Mountain ONE that I'm not keen on and has not hit the right notes with me.
> 
> So I am thinking of selling both bottles on the forums soon. Unicorn Frappe is a 100ml bottle, which I have probably used around 5ml of. Vapour Mountain ONE is a 60ml bottle which I might have used under 10ml of. Not sure if you might be interested in either?



Indeed i am, I Pm'd you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (20/1/20)

DysectorZA said:


> BTW, I bought a bottle of Unicorn Frappe at the beginning of December from Vape Cartel for R240 (It's R320 now). I've tried it once, and it's not my cup of tea. I'll give it another try again this week with new coils and cotton, but my taste buds did not like it that much. I think I saw Frappe and thought of a light coffee taste, but I didn't get much coffee from my vape. I'll try again, but from what I recall, it was quite a strange taste that I couldn't quite figure out.
> 
> Also got Vapour Mountain ONE that I'm not keen on and has not hit the right notes with me.
> 
> So I am thinking of selling both bottles on the forums soon. Unicorn Frappe is a 100ml bottle, which I have probably used around 5ml of. Vapour Mountain ONE is a 60ml bottle which I might have used under 10ml of. Not sure if you might be interested in either?



Oh and unicorn frappe has nothing to do with coffee though Unicorn Frappe is a sour blue raspberry vape complete with notes of mango and whipped cream. The inhale delivers a slight tart taste of the blue raspberry cotton candy with supporting undertone of the mango. The exhale pronounces the mango taste with a cloud of whipped cream during the finish.
According to them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (20/1/20)

Opus Glitch I have vaped atleast 8ltrs by now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (20/1/20)

DysectorZA said:


> BTW, I bought a bottle of Unicorn Frappe at the beginning of December from Vape Cartel for R240 (It's R320 now). I've tried it once, and it's not my cup of tea. I'll give it another try again this week with new coils and cotton, but my taste buds did not like it that much. I think I saw Frappe and thought of a light coffee taste, but I didn't get much coffee from my vape. I'll try again, but from what I recall, it was quite a strange taste that I couldn't quite figure out.
> 
> Also got Vapour Mountain ONE that I'm not keen on and has not hit the right notes with me.
> 
> So I am thinking of selling both bottles on the forums soon. Unicorn Frappe is a 100ml bottle, which I have probably used around 5ml of. Vapour Mountain ONE is a 60ml bottle which I might have used under 10ml of. Not sure if you might be interested in either?



Unicorn Frappe for me shines in a single coil slightly restricted DL squonk at between 30 to 35 watts... and i cant stand it at anything over 45w.
I get almost every flavour note in the hadaly and flave evo - the sour raspberry, the cream, the mango, and the cotton candy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (20/1/20)

CashKat88 said:


> *Flavour Hunt 2020*
> 1. Pure Red – R170 (Lung Candy)
> 2. Pure Blue – R170 (Lung Candy)
> 3. Panama – R220 (Lung Candy)
> ...



I would actually start deciding which atty's to use which juices with lol.
Also - you missed the Liquid Crystal !


----------



## CashKat88 (20/1/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I would actually start deciding which atty's to use which juices with lol.
> Also - you missed the Liquid Crystal !


Yeah i know what juices are going to go in which attys, i'll definitely add the Liquid crystal to the list


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/1/20)

My top 3 in no order.

Stash Ejuice Chilly Water (A Hard to come by artisan/craft juice)
ANML Looper(Phillip Rockes' masterpiece)
Ritual Craft Vapor Saints(A craft brand that make the best damn candy eliquid on the planet)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (20/1/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I would actually start deciding which atty's to use which juices with lol.
> Also - you missed the Liquid Crystal !


Where are u finding stock!!! Fok man, i need more but noone has stock.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88 (21/1/20)

CMMACKEM said:


> My top 3 in no order.
> 
> Stash Ejuice Chilly Water (A Hard to come by artisan/craft juice)
> ANML Looper(Phillip Rockes' masterpiece)
> Ritual Craft Vapor Saints(A craft brand that make the best damn candy eliquid on the planet)


Where do you get these craft juices from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (21/1/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Where do you get these craft juices from?



USA.

ANML Looper is available in SA. Cloud Lounge and Atomic vapes keep them.

The other two not so much and harder to get even in the USA.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (23/1/20)

This is a very interesting thread!!!

I basically live off Nostalgia and Drool.I never get tired of these juices and by alternating between fruit and desserts the flavour is always fresh.

My normal monthly purchases:

2x100ml Drool Marshmallow Mint Butter Cookie
2x 120ml Nostalgia Token

I do however alternate and buy a 120ml bottle of Frosteez too.

Some other juices I thoroughly enjoy:

Squeeze Blackcurrant & Sapphire Grape Lemonade
Killer Custard-Havent found any in ages
Pulse-Party Punch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/1/20)

CashKat88 said:


> *Flavour Hunt 2020*
> 1. Pure Red – R170 (Lung Candy)
> 2. Pure Blue – R170 (Lung Candy)
> 3. Panama – R220 (Lung Candy)
> ...




For the R 3000 + you are going to spend on juice this year you could set yourself up for an amazing amount of DIY juice. 

It is truly very easy. There are hundreds of excellent recipes out there. 

Or you could do DIY Lite and mix one-shots.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (23/1/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> For the R 3000 + you are going to spend on juice this year you could set yourself up for an amazing amount of DIY juice.
> 
> It is truly very easy. There are hundreds of excellent recipes out there.
> 
> Or you could do DIY Lite and mix one-shots.


I have been doing DIY for a year now and i'm very happy with it, i have 600ml of DIY juice in my cupboard at home steeping as we speak, about 400ml my own recipes and 200ml 0ne shot mixes but like i said i want to expand my horizons and see what other tastes I like(I get bored very easily, im ADHD with my vape flavours) and will eventually make DIY's for the juices i really like

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (23/1/20)

1. .Pompous Pom Ms Daisy and the Oak Matured Ms Daisy
2. .Dinner lady Special edition Strawberry Macaroon





.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/1/20)

CashKat88 said:


> *Flavour Hunt 2020*
> 1. Pure Red – R170 (Lung Candy)
> 2. Pure Blue – R170 (Lung Candy)
> 3. Panama – R220 (Lung Candy)
> ...



Looks like a great list @CashKat88 , I have vaped and reviewed a few of those
I am sure you are going to find some gems there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (25/1/20)

Thanks to @DysectorZA I managed to scratch 2 flavours of my "flavour hunt" list, thanks for the meet up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DysectorZA (1/2/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Thanks to @DysectorZA I managed to scratch 2 flavours of my "flavour hunt" list, thanks for the meet up.



Enjoy man! Glad to have met up. And thanks for the Cream Soda Milkshake. Been vaping it all week in my RDA.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (10/3/20)

Joose liqs - Havana
VK - Sherifs Custard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/3/20)

Damn this is a tough one...

I think I am still looking for that "ultimate vape", so the list below is rather a collection of happy encounters on my journey so far:

1) Steam Masters - Exclamation Ice
2) DIYorDIE - Obsidian (one shot) 
3) Emissary Elixirs - Omega
4) Pied Piper (all MTL) - The Connoisseur, Red Wood, Arabian Nights.
5) Steam Masters - Melk Java
6) @Rude Rudi 's Bamango Ice and Pango (one shots)


I don't get to try my own commercial picks that often, I have been playing cleanup crew for the liquids my wife bought and didn't like. For the rest, I have been dabbling in DIY and have found quite a few very enjoyable recipes there.

I may be the only one on the entire forum who feels this way, but the one juice that I simply cannot get into my "like" column is Red Pill. I have tried the bought and one-shot versions, in everything from MTL, DL tanks (Dvarw, Gear, Intake), DRA, RDTA and it is decent for half a tank, then just not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88 (10/3/20)

CJB85 said:


> Damn this is a tough one...
> 
> I think I am still looking for that "ultimate vape", so the list below is rather a collection of happy encounters on my journey so far:
> 
> ...


I've still gotta try out those pied piper juices, heard great stuff about them, one of them is on try out list this year, I guess red pill is an acquired taste because I pretty much only like it in my gata with a 0.7ohm Clapton at 35watt, I can't get enough of it, tried it in my other RTA's and my RDA's and I don't really like it in any of those but it's my everyday vape now in my gata, gonna try mix a MTL version and try it out in my MD rta 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/3/20)

CJB85 said:


> Damn this is a tough one...
> 
> I think I am still looking for that "ultimate vape", so the list below is rather a collection of happy encounters on my journey so far:
> 
> ...



I also want to still try the Pied Piper juices from @GSM500, they have been on my hitlist for some time. Will hopefully get to them this year. You are not alone, I've tried Red Pill in several setups at different wattages and resistances, different airflows etc, but I just don't enjoy it at all. Must be just the 2 of us then

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/3/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I also want to still try the Pied Piper juices from @GSM500, they have been on my hitlist for some time. Will hopefully get to them this year. You are not alone, I've tried Red Pill in several setups at different wattages and resistances, different airflows etc, but I just don't enjoy it at all. Must be just the 2 of us then



Have a chat to Guy about his liquids to see which of them appeal to you. I should probably add Outlaw to the list, but its very aniseed forward and can get a bit much for an ADV. He is passionate about tobaccos, so you know a lot of care and craft has gone into the flavours. If you are brave, give his spiced orange a shot too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/3/20)

CJB85 said:


> Have a chat to Guy about his liquids to see which of them appeal to you. I should probably add Outlaw to the list, but its very aniseed forward and can get a bit much for an ADV. He is passionate about tobaccos, so you know a lot of care and craft has gone into the flavours. If you are brave, give his spiced orange a shot too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll probably go balls deep and just order the entire tobacco range from him, I have had juices that i disliked the first 30ml's and then adored after the next 30ml's

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyker41771 (10/3/20)

1. Zonk- Cotton Candy / Loaded-Pink
2. Drool- Marshmallow Mint Butter Cookie / Ultimate Puff-Chilled Watermelon Apple
3. Loaded Smores

I like sweet juices 




And all ways have a bottle of vapology blue razz or cherry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz_sh (10/3/20)

local juices all the way...
quality is amazing

Pulse-the whole range but Secret syrup(A fresh and succulent mix of lychee, juicy peach and sweet strawberry) and Juicy Jar(A fresh mash up of tropical fruits reminiscent of sugar coated fruit pastels with a touch of ice) are my favs

Classic E liquid- Takaaza(Watermelon with a splash of apple)

Cape Clouds - Apple streaker (just like the ice ccream)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

